# Full Mouth Dental Rehabilitation



## Jarant (Sep 17, 2009)

I am new at coding for a full mouth dental rehabilitation.  I know I use the code 41899 only for an ASC.  My question is since it is full mouth do I bill the 41899 per tooth or is it just the 41899 code by itself?

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## waneta00 (Sep 17, 2009)

From _CPT Assistant_, April 2001, page 3 "When performing two or more procedures that require the use of the *same* unlisted code, the unlisted code used should only be reported *once* to identify the services provided. This is due to the fact that the unlisted code does not indentify a specific unit value or service. Unit values are not assigned to unlisted  codes since the codes do not identify usual procedural components or the effort/skill required for the service." Report code one time and submit supporting documentation (op report) when filing the claim.


----------



## Jarant (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you so much.

Jenny


----------

